# Please post great/funny reviews



## KZOR (11/3/17)

I watch alot of reviews and my favourite reviewer is Jai Haze. He can be very very funny at times and so i thought it would be nice if anyone came across a great review (something different) and posted it.
I really enjoyed Jai's latest one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/3/17)

What the egg...was he high or drunk...and where's the warning: no roosters were harmed in the making of this... oh wait they don't lay eggs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/17)

Here's another crazy one... I think I need some crazy American vape juice to go like them

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spydro (12/3/17)



Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/3/17)

Spydro said:


>



I'm clearly gng to the wrong shops @Spydro


----------



## Mahir (12/3/17)

If you want funny, watch the Vape Team on YouTube. Damn those guys are hilarious. Mike vapes is on the show.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (12/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I watch alot of reviews and my favourite reviewer is Jai Haze. He can be very very funny at times and so i thought it would be nice if anyone came across a great review (something different) and posted it.
> I really enjoyed Jai's latest one.



Bloody brilliant


----------



## Normz (12/3/17)

R18 for foul language, I'll just leave this here...


----------



## KZOR (24/3/17)

Watch from 7:30 to 10:00

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WELIHF (24/3/17)

Normz said:


> R18 for foul language, I'll just leave this here...




I just watched this, this device has an 8volt ramp up..unchangeable, can you imagine putting 150w through a single coil flavour tank like a serpent...


----------



## kev mac (25/3/17)

KZOR said:


> I watch alot of reviews and my favourite reviewer is Jai Haze. He can be very very funny at times and so i thought it would be nice if anyone came across a great review (something different) and posted it.
> I really enjoyed Jai's latest one.


. Seems like a good guy to pay for mods to giveaway.Funny though, I didn't know roosters laid eggs.


----------



## kev mac (25/3/17)

Normz said:


> R18 for foul language, I'll just leave this here...



I have watched this guy many times and he certainly is a potty mouth,that said is it just me or does he have a huge head on a small body?P.S. Check out Teamnosteep on YouTube.Donnie the host does mostly juice reviews and if he doesn't like the juice he has no problem saying so.The faces and coughing fits are classic.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/3/17)

kev mac said:


> I have watched this guy many times and he certainly is a potty mouth,that said is it just me or does he have a huge head on a small body?P.S. Check out Teamnosteep on YouTube.Donnie the host does mostly juice reviews and if he doesn't like the juice he has no problem saying so.The faces and coughing fits are classic.


He has got some serious rage issues...don't like his reviews except for the beer reviews. His vaping reviews suck imho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (25/3/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Here's another crazy one... I think I need some crazy American vape juice to go like them



Two words: Sex sells!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

